# LF Pyramid Butterfly Fish



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Guys.
I am looking for a couple of Pyramid Butterfly Fish. Let me know if you guys find them anywhere. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Yellow Pyramid Butterflyfish (Hemitaurichthys polylepis)*

Good Evening Ash:

Did you check with Discount Dragon Aquarium, 888 Dundas St E, Mississauga (Mississauga Chinese Centre - Dundas)

Ask for Andrew as i think he has only 2 left and they need to be rescued from the small tank they are housed in.

Initially he had a total of 6 X Yellow Pyramid Butterflyfish in the same smallish tank.

Good Luck !

Neil


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Neil...I will give Andrew a call today to find out..Thank you very much...These are one of my favorite fish that i want in my display...


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Yellow Pyramid Butterflyfish (Hemitaurichthys polylepis)*

Hey Ash,

Was at Discount Dragon Aquarium earlier today.
They have 2 X Yellow Pyramid Butterfly fish (Hemitaurichthys polylepis) for sale.

Check out the large / beautiful show - Mimic yellow chocolate Tang.
Absolutely stunning & well priced !

Neil


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

aks72ca said:


> Hey Ash,
> 
> Was at Discount Dragon Aquarium earlier today.
> 
> ...


Thanks Neil picked up the 2 YPB today from them. Andrew said they have been with them for 5 months and pretty much eats everything.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

